# Transmission Programing



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

We were told by our dealers service department that there is a recall on the computer program for the transmission... we got it done.. but now notice that our milage according to the vehicles computer has gotten a lot worse, has any one else experienced this problem?http:

















_Modified by Bogartbec at 6:52 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Transmission Programing (Bogartbec)*

Your link doesn't work. I've not been contacted yet. Who is your dealer?


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Transmission Programing (PurpleMonkey)*

Guelph VW 
Not sure what you mean By link??
Cheers
Bart


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Transmission Programing (Bogartbec)*

Your original post has the following link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...=1061#


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Transmission Programing (PurpleMonkey)*

fixed one problem... and its not the Gas milage one....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Transmission Programing (Bogartbec)*

you guys need some lessons on how to post links


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Transmission Programing (redzone98)*

I did at one time.... think I got it figured out.... other than the poor milage..






























Bart


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of having the transmission reprogrammed on the next visit to the dealership (first oil change). Can anyone else (aside from the OP) post a review after reprogramming the transmission? I'm also concerned about the gas mileage as reported by the OP. Did it fix whatever shifting issues you encountered before?


_Modified by tipoytm at 1:42 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

I spoke with the dealership last week about the transmission re-programing... the original program was causing problems with a thrust block in the transmission when used in extreme driving conditions.. VW has made it mandatory that this job be completed... still waiting to hear back from the dealership on the fuel economy issue, as they have forward this concern back to VW Canada.. However this is the same transmission program that is being installed in all 2010 Routans.. Hopefully this is a short term problem that can be fixed by VW. other wise were going to have to use better fuel and plan for poor gas milage in cold weather..


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

Had the dealer reprogram the transmission today while in for the 6K service. He gave me a copy of the Service Bulletin, #2021702, dated October 19, 2009. It is mandatory on all 4.0L engines equipped with the 6-speed automatic trans. code LGG. 
It states: "Vehicles equipped with a 62TE automatic transmission (sales code LGG) under certain conditions could experience a #5 Thrust Bearing Failure. Flatness in the surface of the bearing race can allow for a failure under high load condition. The updated software corrects this condition"
I'll post any changes or improvements to the shifting after I've driven it for a while. All was well on the 50 mile drive home.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (cscsc)*

"We were told by our dealers service department that there is a recall on the computer program for the transmission"
Is VW going to send out a recall notice for this in the mail? Anyone receive anything? Or perhaps VW just handles this (quietly) when the 6 month service is due.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (troop94)*

odd, the dealer didnt do this to ours at 6k ....


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

I believe you need to ask about it - my dealer was unaware until I asked him to look it up. He did and found it. Note that it is mandatory for 4.0L engine-equipped vans.
Ours shifts smoothly since the upgrade.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (cscsc)*

I had asked him to look up anything he could find for ours, he said he did, and the only things he found were the rear bumper and the oil change thing (which I asked him NOT to do and they still did





















)
I guess it's time to not go back to this dealer


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Service Bulletin, #2021702


----------

